# Gender



## 77Rookie77 (Dec 3, 2009)

How can you tell male from female?


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

the males have longer tails than the females, and in some cases, the females are smaller than the males, this is not true in all cases though


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Females have an egg spot (oviposer) on their bellies and like k stiles said, the males have really long fins and the females have shorter fins.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

also during spawning season they get very deep vertical breeding bars


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

http://http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.flippersandfins.net/Images/BettaFAQDRCTMale.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.flippersandfins.net/faq.htm&usg=___Bwv98OxFO3AOKEYyJVW8WUcEQ8=&h=329&w=386&sz=62&hl=en&start=27&tbnid=CpoRndsGaCupKM:&tbnh=105&tbnw=123&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dbetta%26ndsp%3D20%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4ADBS_enUS282US283%26sa%3DN%26start%3D20
scrole down till you see "How can I tell if my betta is male or female?"


----------

